# Diesel gas on hog bait.



## pitbull

Anyone ever heard of putting diesel gas in there hog trap to keep out the coons?


----------



## dxydawg

i had a friend that went hog hunting in oklahoma and they put diesel fuel on their corn to keep the deer from eating eat.  i suppose it might keep a coon away as well.   dunno for sure though.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Texas hog hunters use diesel corn a lot but go light on the diesel please. Not very environmentally friendly to say the least but it does workfrom all I've heard (I used to frequent a hog hunting site they had). And it does keep deer and raccoons from eating all the corn.


----------



## broadhead

I agree that environmentally it is probably not a good practice. However, using a trough would help keep the fuel out of the ground. 
As nasty as diesel smells, I can't imagine any animal coming near it, much less ingesting it. But, hogs will eat just about anything. It can't be very good for the hogs, birds and other animals that might ingest it.


----------



## Thunder Head

I don't think i want to eat a hog that has been eating diesel fuel. That can't be good for the taste of the meat, or for your body either.


----------



## getembuck

i don't think you actually put the diesel on the food you put it around the trap so the other critters won't bother the feed


----------



## Buckbuster

Years ago I put my seed corn in kerosene for a few minutes  just before I planted it and it came up just like it would have anyway. I did this to keep the crows from pulling up the little bitty corn stalk and eating the grain of corn. It worked for me. If you ever had crows to go down a row of corn you will try any thing to stop them.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Diesel Fuel on Hog Bait*

Diesel fuel and used motor oil are commonly used as an attractor for hogs.  I have known backwoodsmen who would make a "rubbing post" next to the pen by wrapping a burlap sack around a small tree.  They would fasten the sack to the tree with wire.  They would then saturate the burlap with used engine oil.  The characteristic petroleum odor would attract hogs to the pen.  Once hogs are in the proximity, the bait then tolls them into the pen.

Old time hog trappers always "saured" their corn before using it for bait.  They would cover the corn with warm water and keep it in a warm place for a few days.  Soured corn has a distinct odor ( somewhat like sour mash) and will attract from greater distances than will dry corn.

Deer will not enter a hog pen to bother the corn.  If you have a coon problem, just call Coondog and his pack of Treeing Walkers.

Vernon


----------



## pitbull

I set my trap and put some fuel on the post and on the door. I hope this workd them coons be tearing me up.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Getem, they actually mix the diesel and corn. Not for my taste.
And Vernon has it right on the old motor oil. An old carpet scrap with some used motor oil (the more burnt the better) tacked to a dead tree will be used by hogs as a rubbing post. Same with a creosote log. Old pieces of power or telephone creosote poles will often get rubbed for years by wild hogs.


----------



## Throwback

ASheperd said:
			
		

> Must be because it kills them; you can't eat something when your dead or definitely don't feel like eating when the lining of your esophagus and stomach are eroded.  I am disappointed that hunters would do something like this.


  


T


----------



## pitbull

Just think if you threw the hog on the grill and he lights up on fire!!  

Fuel marinaded charbroiled piggy. 
Sounds good!! lol


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*I agree*

A hog post is made by placing a railroad tie 4 feet into the ground, then covering it with diesel fuel. The hogs rub on it during the warm months to keep the bugs off.
Don't put diesel fuel on the corn. Put it around the corn, it will keep the other critters away.
To sour corn for hogs: put one gallon of buttermilk in a 5 gal pail of corn. Let sit and when sour, dig several holes about 3 feet deep and put the corn in them. Lightly cover with soil and if you have hogs in the area, they will find your bait (I mean food for the hogs).
Good luck.
Rich


----------



## Just 1 More

I have also heard of using a cheap 6 pack of beer to soak your corn in.. I just can't get past the alcohol abuse aspect of that


----------



## sr.corndog

*Diesel fuel on hog food*

What are you trying to do jump start your hogs? Diesel on a rob pole wraped with burlap. Use a barrell with holes in the sides large enough for the corn to fall out tie the barrell on a slight hill with a 10 foot rope. The hogs will roll the barrell around and work the corn out of the holes!


----------



## Parker Phoenix

A little diesel will not hurt the hogs. It will keep the coons off off the corn. Sour corn will only bring in more coons. Use plain shelled corn, the hogs will have no problem finding it. If you want to soup up your corn try pouring a box of strawberry jello onto the corn. You may even want to leave a few Oreo's in the trap.


----------



## Limbshaker

I ain't no expert, but if you can get your hands on a gilt, put her in the trap in a center section pen.
That'll bring the boars, and the coons won't eat her. tried it, it works better'n corn.
Ain't checked on legalities, but down here almost anything goes for trapping hogs.


----------



## gabowman

errr..........OK, I'll ask. What's a "gilt"??


----------



## Limbshaker

A virgin.....hog that is


----------



## Parker Phoenix

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> I ain't no expert, but if you can get your hands on a gilt, put her in the trap in a center section pen.
> That'll bring the boars, and the coons won't eat her. tried it, it works better'n corn.
> Ain't checked on legalities, but down here almost anything goes for trapping hogs.



The best bait in the world. This method will catch the monster if your pen will hold it.


----------

